# Not much goin on here in the Canada threads eh?



## lobsterlover (Feb 4, 2010)

Anybody have any comments about great resorts in Canada I need to visit through my newly aquired II account??
Oh and I'm interested in the "getaways" for Canada. Do you have any insight as to if you can get certain places at a certain time?
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 5, 2010)

You have lots to do in your own backyard before you venture out across this great country of ours!!



http://news.guelphmercury.com/News/article/516722


----------



## BevL (Feb 5, 2010)

Whistler in May.  I love it up there that time of year.  Not too many people and the weather is usually pretty nice.  Of course, I don't ski (ever).

It's a pretty easy exchange, getaway.


----------



## amanven (Feb 5, 2010)

With the exception of BC,  Canada isn't exactly timeshare central.  There are tons of non-timeshare places to go but if you are relying on staying in timeshares or II getaways, you will find you are really limiting your choices.  Collingwood has potential if only because it is not far from really nice day destinations like Wasaga Beach and Midland but even then you may find better accomodations in non-timeshare lodging.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 6, 2010)

*Thanks*



Ironwood said:


> You have lots to do in your own backyard before you venture out across this great country of ours!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.guelphmercury.com/News/article/516722



Hey, that was neat! You know, I have almost done every one of those things!


----------



## chrisl (Feb 6, 2010)

*Try Vancouver Island, B.C.*

I would encourage you to search RCI for resorts in B.C., especially Vancouver Island.  Victoria is a wonderful place to visit and they have several excellent places to stay.  The same is true as you work your way up-island and over to the west coast.  Just a thought.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 6, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input but I should have specified Ontario. Oopps.

I'm really excited I got an RCI Last Call Carriage Hills res. for March break for $260. 
I'm hopeing to be able to do little trips without the big plane fare all the time.

II has some great looking cottage timeshares which look awesome but surely unattainable in the summer through Gettaways.


----------



## charford (Feb 27, 2010)

Birchcliff Villas is in Huntsville and is at Deerhurst Resort. It was my first timeshare ownership. I loved visiting Algonquin Park from there. Vermont and New Hampshire have lots of nice TS's. Many of them are available as last minute bookings. Either state is about a 7 hour drive from Toronto.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 27, 2010)

How is Cranberry Waterfront Suites and Country • CHX (II) in Collingwood, Ontario for the summer?


----------

